# Limping Lady



## BlueMoonFox (Mar 9, 2019)

Update for Captain after her Ermine run-in. She seems in good health with the exception of the bit leg. No signs of infection, but she does not seem to move it. When held, the toes do not react and seems to be limp. I’m afraid the little weasel may have damaged vital muscles or nerves. Best case scenario she gets better. Almost worst case scenario it never recovers.

Can a lame chicken survive? Life is resilient and finds a way. Guess maybe I’m just hoping for a success story; a bit of hope.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got any prednisone or a good rapport with your vet? Hitting her with a steroid can help if it's reversible at all. 

If the nerves don't regenerate it's a maybe on how she'll do. Some survive easily with one leg but they generally are not heavy bodied breeds.


----------

